# Agfa Silette Type 2



## SoulfulRecover (Jan 2, 2015)

I picked up a free Agfa Silette type two with the Compur-Rapid Apotar 3.5 lens. The focus is stuck (known issue with these) and the shutter blades are stuck as well. Can anyone tell me how to pull this lens system off the body to get all the old cemented grease cleaned up? Im not too worried about wrecking the camera since it was free but Ive been doing as much research as I can so I will hopefully be able to fix this camera and use it. Ive found a lot of info and even pictures of the lens pulled, but I havent seen anything that tells you HOW to get the lens off.


----------



## dxqcanada (Jan 3, 2015)

Did you find this page: Camera repair pages
Looks like it has the info you need.

Front lens cell should just unscrew.


----------



## SoulfulRecover (Jan 9, 2015)

I had seen that before and was hoping for something that was a bit more detailed. I don't know why but taking apart the camera makes me nervous for some reason. I have no connection to it and it did not cost me any money so Im not sure whats up. Ill probably just dive in head first and see what happens


----------



## dxqcanada (Jan 9, 2015)

That's how I started ... just go for it ... but make sure you have tools.


----------

